# Druckluftwächter



## drfunfrock (16 Juni 2009)

Ich bräuchte so etwas wie eine Druckluftüberwachung mit Alarm ohne grossartig selbst basteln zu müssen. Daher einfach die Druckluft und 240V anschliessen.

Druckluftbereicht: ca. 4Bar-8Bar

Kan da jemand mit einem Tip helfen?


----------



## online (16 Juni 2009)

Hallo, guck mal bei Fanal. Die bauen sowas mit 2 Schaltpunkten zum einstellen.


----------



## online (16 Juni 2009)

z.B.
http://www.tival-druckschalter.de/html/FF4.htm


----------



## drfunfrock (16 Juni 2009)

Das sollte etwas mit akustischem Alarm sein, weil ich nicht viel bauen will...


----------

